# Disney's Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House 1964 LP



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

Why not try this tribute site?

Disney's "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House"!

Plus, check out what this guy did with creating the haunted house from the cover in 3D!
Haunted Dimensions - "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House"


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

It will not let me autoupdate or something like that. Would anyone have this Halloween LP?


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

Go down to the enlarged photo of the album's back cover (orange). Right click on the name of the track and select "save target as.." in your menu. place it where you want on your PC and click "save".

They are all in MP3 format.


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

It didn't work. The tracks kept going into my DVD-RW drive e and I can't play the tracks in my CD player.I just wish that someone would just send me the file of the whole record via e-mail.


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like it has something to do with how your burning software is setup for MP3 files. Send your email address in a PM and I'll see what I can do for you this evening.


----------

